# Handplane find



## Frostymorning (Apr 25, 2012)

I found these 3 hand planes at a flea market over the weekend. The smaller plane is a Stanley #4. The only identifying marks on the larger plane is Made in USA. The wooden plane has RELIABLE 13 stamped on the front. Any help on identifying the larger one. I assume it is a Stanley. What about the wooden one? Anything I should not do in restoring them?

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice #4


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

The larger metallic plane looks to me to NOT be a Stanley. I say that because of the lateral adjuster and the frog. They don't look to be in bad shape, so my recommendation would be to take them apart, clean them with some degreaser or MS, polish/sharpen the irons and start making fluffies.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd say the larger one is a Defiance, which was made by Stanley as a cheaper line. I agree with Dave, take them apart, clean them with some degreaser or MS, polish/sharpen the irons and start making fluffies.

Of course you will need to post some pictrures when done.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What would you suggest for the larger wooden plane?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It looks in pretty good shape. Make sure the sole is flat, sharpen it, and give it a coat of your favorite oil. I use BLO.

Common issues is the mouth being to wide, which can be fixed in multiple ways. There are several blogs about it. Take a look at some of my projects and many others here for some other ideas.


----------



## Frostymorning (Apr 25, 2012)

I picked all 3 up for $45. Don W, makes sence that the larger is a cheaper quality plane. the handle almost feels like plastic. As for the wooden plane, I plan to just clean it up and display it on my shop wall. I really like the old wooden planes. The bottom on this one is pretty flat unlike others I have seen. Just would like to find out some history on it. Hopefully when I clean up the blade it might lend some information on the manufacture.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Check the toe or nose of the wooden plane for a possible imprint of the mfg.
The iron on the plane usually has the logo or name of the mfg of the iron.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Scoring awesome finds!


----------

